# 2 EVGA 9800 GX2 power supply requirements?



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 18, 2008)

I just bought a single EVGA 9800 GX2 for my gaming rig!

But once the drivers mature, I am getting a second one for Quad SLI. When the Q9450 is out I will get that aswell.

The reason for this thread is that I only have a 750watt PSU. Will that be enough power for Quad SLI 9800 GX2?

Gaming rig:
E6850@3.3Ghz soon to be Q9450 OC'ed Zalman 9500 LED
Asus P5N-T Deluxe 780i
Cooler Master 750watt
EVGA 9800 GX2 and soon another (when drivers are mature enough for it)
4x2GB = 8GB DDR2-800 4-4-4-12
Saitek Eclipse 2 and G5 laser mouse
max res I'll be playing at is 1920x1440
SATA Philips DVD DL Burner
2x 37GB raptors Raid0 and an extra 74GB raptor
Thermaltake armor (Silver)
Windows Vista SP1 x64 Ultimate
X-Fi Xtreme audio w/ some high wattage Creative 5.1 system (I don't know what its called lol)


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont even think nvidia will make drivers for quad sli will they? If they do then they will be about as scalable as the dual card ones lol I would say a 1kw would be enough, a high quality one like a PC Power and cooling or SilverStone is highly reccomended tho..


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 18, 2008)

I checked the EVGA official site for you but it seems that the highest range 9xxx series they have the specs for there is the 9600....

For SLI'ing the 9600 they state the minimum PSU specs as being Minimum 450 Watt with a minimum of 28 Amps on the +12V rail. 
So you'd certainly have to look for something better than that I guess.

Btw, I really like your rig, especially the improvements you are planning!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I dont even think nvidia will make drivers for quad sli will they? If they do then they will be about as scalable as the dual card ones lol I would say a 1kw would be enough, a high quality one like a PC Power and cooling or SilverStone is highly reccomended tho..



If you read the latest reviews of the 9800 GX2 it scales really well actually. Its alot better than the 1950 X2 was and 7950GX2. But AA in Crysis at 2560x1600 is stil buggy so it must be disabled. I don't have a display that handles that resolution.

It is tearing apart the 3870 X2, but the price is pretty up there. 

They are going to release mature drivers for Quad SLI.

At the 3870 X2 launch you couldn't even use two cards. 

Its going to happen but I don't want to wait a month. I hope its sooner is what I am saying.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to imagine quad SLI is going to be way too much for your CPU (like the tri SLI is now)

I would NEVER consider a CM PS for those cards either, shadowfolds post lists a couple of much better PSs.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have to imagine quad SLI is going to be way too much for your CPU (like the tri SLI is now)
> 
> I would NEVER consider a CM PS for those cards either, shadowfolds post lists a couple of much better PSs.




To much for an OC'ed Q9450? It should reach 4Ghz on air I have heard.

Skulltrail is out of my budget.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2008)

Well yea but Nvidia's SLi has never scaled well. I doubt 4 of them will scale well if 2 can barely get 30%.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive read of people crossfire-ing 3870x2 with the PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Crossfire Edition) EPS12V 750W Power Supply. dont know if itll be the same but yea. dude your graphics card alone will be worth more than my entire computer.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> To much for an OC'ed Q9450? It should reach 4Ghz on air I have heard.
> 
> Skulltrail is out of my budget.


I had friends using Skulltrail and they didnt like it. I am certainly no GPU expert just if the Tri SLI is no picnic than seems like quad will suck more.

It still would be INSANE to see...(and worse case if quad dosent work you should be able to sell the second card)

My big dream (lol, smaller than yours) was to use 4 3850s on the MSI mobo(till I found out the mobo was not so good) in one of my SFF cases.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 18, 2008)

nguyenpeter76 said:


> ive read of people crossfire-ing 3870x2 with the PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Crossfire Edition) EPS12V 750W Power Supply. dont know if itll be the same but yea. dude your graphics card alone will be worth more than my entire computer.



In your system specs it says you have a 22 foot samsung display.... how much did that cost? Probably more than my whole computer.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well yea but Nvidia's SLi has never scaled well. I doubt 4 of them will scale well if 2 can barely get 30%.



At 1920x1200 and higher resolution it scales alot better than 30% in Crysis at high settings. Look at the numbers. 
http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/03/18/nvidia_geforce_9800_gx2_review/page10.html

The drivers aren't even close to mature yet either.

At those resolutions its roughly 50% scaled. Pretty good IMO.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 18, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> In your system specs it says you have a 22 foot samsung display.... how much did that cost? Probably more than my whole computer.



$216 tax included. black friday is awesome


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 18, 2008)

nguyenpeter76 said:


> $216 tax included. black friday is awesome  haha more than your computer? funny.




You meant 22 inch not foot though......  22 foot isn't made by samsung. LOL

You would need a projector.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

If you wanted two of those cards, I'd suggest a PSU with a single 12V rail, like the Corsair TX750W.  Cheapest at Buy.com right now.  Hopefully 60A would be sufficient.  If not, go higher like the Silverstone Decathlon series which I think has the single 12V.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 18, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You meant 22 inch not foot though......  22 foot isn't made by samsung. LOL
> 
> You would need a projector.



oh hahaha didnt notice the error. man 22 foot... imagine playing cod4 on that. or yet.. imagine the graphics power that you would need to even play crysis


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Starting Crysis while trying to display on a 22' screen with two 3870X2s would cause the computer to simply vanish without even a sound.  It would just be gone.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 19, 2008)

Because somebody would steal it. lol

I guess I could shoot for a 1kw somewhere in the Buy/sell/trade forums here.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 19, 2008)

haha


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 19, 2008)

The 1010W OCZ will be OK


----------



## DOM (Mar 19, 2008)

GeForce 9800 GX2 in Quad SLI Tested


> Quad SLI isn’t due out till the 25th, so there is still a high chance that NVIDIA have another driver up their sleeves.



Power Supply Zalman 1000W Modular


----------



## AddSub (Mar 19, 2008)

One of these should do.







Only few billion($US) per.


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2008)

Unless you are just going for benchmarks, 2 GX2's are not needed for the resolution you use.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 19, 2008)

*Crysis 1920x1440 at very high settings.* With the OC'ed Q9450 when it comes out and mature drivers for Quad SLI...... it would equal high frames and thats my target.

3dmark06 doesn't show it off like Crysis does and that gameplay is what I have been waiting for. lol

I will also upgrade the cooling on each 9800 GX2 when a cooler comes out for a good OC.

I probably wouldn't need to upgrade for a while after that.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 19, 2008)

danishdevil has a antec 1000w for sale

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54578


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahh, your monitor does the higher resolutions!  In that case get something quality that's over 1000 watts.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 19, 2008)

cdawall said:


> danishdevil has a antec 1000w for sale
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54578



Hmmmm not so much.


----------



## b1lk1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any *good* 800W+ power supply would run 2 of them.  I have a BFG 800W and a Silverstone 850W and both have ample power for dual GX2's.


----------

